# Dipping my toe into the darkside AGAIN



## RoSsIkId (12/7/18)

Good day ladies and gents

Not new to vaping well kinda. Started vaping around 5years ago. The days of pen tipe sigs and where a 30w devices was the shizniz. Bobas bounty was legendary and Reo ruled the world. Vapes for 3 years, joined the social events and saw small businesses start up. I am back. I went analogue and went through some crazy stuff. Now i bought 4 fresh lg greens to go back into my ipv, the reo was dusted off and recoiled and wicked. Filled up with some 6mg juice and puffing away. So 1st thing 1st i prob gotta get me some tobaco juice in the 9mg range. Whats out there. My last adv was lustre. 3mg and that is waaaaaaaaay to low. Need to get some before the shops in Benoni close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (12/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> Not new to vaping well kinda. Started vaping around 5years ago. The days of pen tipe sigs and where a 30w devices was the shizniz. Bobas bounty was legendary and Reo ruled the world. Vapes for 3 years, joined the social events and saw small businesses start up. I am back. I went analogue and went through some crazy stuff. Now i bought 4 fresh lg greens to go back into my ipv, the reo was dusted off and recoiled and wicked. Filled up with some 6mg juice and puffing away. So 1st thing 1st i prob gotta get me some tobaco juice in the 9mg range. Whats out there. My last adv was lustre. 3mg and that is waaaaaaaaay to low. Need to get some before the shops in Benoni close.


Welcome back @RoSsIkId!

You'll battle to find 9mg juices these days, with most of the juice makers capping out at 6mg (unless you can organise a special order).

Maybe @Alex or @Andre know where to track down good tobaccos with a high nic content?

I know @BumbleBee does a tobacco that is in high nic...

http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/virginia-tobacco-vape-juice-e-liquid

And @YeOldeOke has a wide tobacco range and you can choose your nic strength...

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/tobacco/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gimli (12/7/18)

Hey,
I know Evolution Vape at East Point in Boksburg sells their juices in higher strengths, you tell them what you want and they mix it for you while you wait

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (12/7/18)

Joose E Liqz: Havana Nights (MTL range) comes in 9mg 20ml bottles
But not sure who in CPOT would have this. @Naeemhoosen


----------



## Naeemhoosen (12/7/18)

@Ruwaid None of the Cape Town stores as yet. Best bet is to order online. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/7/18)

So up and down day.

Good news: the reo is running. 2 batteries still good, 2 batteries well ill check if they just need a decent charge. 18500 batteries are no more or so i heard. 2 new 18650 are fully charged and ready to rumble but i think the ipv went to mod heaven.

So compact size duel 18650 mods out there that wont break the bank and can run my goliath 2 at a steady .4 ohm build for the day?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> So up and down day.
> 
> Good news: the reo is running. 2 batteries still good, 2 batteries well ill check if they just need a decent charge. 18500 batteries are no more or so i heard. 2 new 18650 are fully charged and ready to rumble but i think the ipv went to mod heaven.
> 
> So compact size duel 18650 mods out there that wont break the bank and can run my goliath 2 at a steady .4 ohm build for the day?


There's quite a bit of options but my recommendation has got to be the Geekvape Aegis Legend. Its quite bulky but that's because its built to last. The mod is waterproof, dust-proof and shock resistant so it can handle a beating.

For tobacco juices I'd recommend:
RY4Sure - Paulie's x Orion Vapes 
Good boy - Wiener Vape Co 
VM4 - Vapour Mountain 
Calamity Jane - Mr Hardwicks 

These are RY4 styled juices but excellent. 

Reading up a bit I noticed that you said you last used a 9mg juice. Have you taken a look at getting a pod device as a 2nd device to carry with? Usually, I keep a normal setup as well as a pod device filled with high strength nicotine salt juice to get my nic fix. A pod device like the Aspire Breeze 2 with a 1 ohm coil and some 35mg nicotine salt juice is fantastic. Another option would be the (Vaporesso) Renova Zero (Should be available in SA soon) this one has Temperature Control so it makes it a tad better than other pod devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/7/18)

Get yourself a mtl tank, i suggest the siren 2. And start diy. Mix at 50/50 vg pg and start mixing at 12mg and up ur nic as u want. That way you will definitely stay of the stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/7/18)

Ok so I feel like a total noob and need a double face palm. Ipv is fine. Put the batteries in the wrong way and forgot all about the 5clicky click. But a mate did help out with his spare vaporesso. So been vaping on the that. Goliath is still a winner. Filled with some 6mg joose e liqz havana nights and a duel .4 ohm build at 37w. And smooth vaping. Gonna fill the tank now with some before bed Goodboy and see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/7/18)

You can raise the nicotine strength in any eliquid by adding DIY nicotine to it. 
This link is the simplest way of doing it 
http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.html
Salt nic juices on any MTL device, is the best option if u prefer high nic juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/7/18)

Ill try it on the Reo.


----------



## Andre (12/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Ok so I feel like a total noob and need a double face palm. Ipv is fine. Put the batteries in the wrong way and forgot all about the 5clicky click. But a mate did help out with his spare vaporesso. So been vaping on the that. Goliath is still a winner. Filled with some 6mg joose e liqz havana nights and a duel .4 ohm build at 37w. And smooth vaping. Gonna fill the tank now with some before bed Goodboy and see how that goes.


Havana Night is available in a MTL version with higher nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (13/7/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> Not new to vaping well kinda. Started vaping around 5years ago. The days of pen tipe sigs and where a 30w devices was the shizniz. Bobas bounty was legendary and Reo ruled the world. Vapes for 3 years, joined the social events and saw small businesses start up. I am back. I went analogue and went through some crazy stuff. Now i bought 4 fresh lg greens to go back into my ipv, the reo was dusted off and recoiled and wicked. Filled up with some 6mg juice and puffing away. So 1st thing 1st i prob gotta get me some tobaco juice in the 9mg range. Whats out there. My last adv was lustre. 3mg and that is waaaaaaaaay to low. Need to get some before the shops in Benoni close.


https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/reavers-vape-liquid

6,12,18 mg available

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Welcome back @RoSsIkId 

I will vote as well for you to give Havana Nightz a try.

Also get some 36mg PG nic from one of the DIY retailers
Helps a lot to "upnic" juices and thin them out a bit at the same time for MTL vaping
Oh, and if you like menthol, get a bottle of menthol concentrate. A few drops in a tankful of tobacco or fruity juices is often quite transformational

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (15/7/18)

Rathe


Silver said:


> Welcome back @RoSsIkId
> 
> I will vote as well for you to give Havana Nightz a try.
> 
> ...


Rather get 48mg gold nic from blck vapour. It will dilute the flavor less. And with 36mg and like 20% flavoring. U wont be able to get 50 50 vg pg. The pg will be too high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Rathe
> 
> Rather get 48mg gold nic from blck vapour. It will dilute the flavor less. And with 36mg and like 20% flavoring. U wont be able to get 50 50 vg pg. The pg will be too high



Quite right @bjorncoetsee 
I need to get some of that 48mg nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

